# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  Recherche chien toute race

## Sandra21

Bonjour je recherche un chien peu importe lâge et peu importe la race quil soit adulte. Je narrive malheureusement pas à accéder dans la catégorie des chiens à adopter. Jai quatre enfants 2 chats et un lapin donc son entente avec est primordial. Nous souhaitons un chien assez calme doux et surtout quil est acquis la propreté. Nous habitons en Côte-dOr mais je peux me déplacer. Je travaille à domicile donc je suis toujours présente. Nous vivons en maison avec du terrain. Si vous avez une annonce correspondre à nos critères nhésitez pas à me contacter.
Merci beaucoup

----------


## doriant

en cliquant sur le titre de la section vous n'obtenez rien ? avez-vous recherché sur seconde chance sinon et les sites des spa locales ?

----------

